# Guys who have RVs for camping



## karaRobert (Nov 8, 2016)

So I recently began thinking about building/buying some sort of enclosed RVs for camping. 
We have never owned either.
Anyone has ever been here and how did you decide?
Are you happy with your choice?
Thanks


----------



## chrism31 (Oct 19, 2010)

we went small with the first camper to see how we liked it and the kids liked it that one lasted a year we upgraded last year to a 3033bh winnebago voyage and love it. One thing is shop around and look around till you find the one you like and look at reviews on dealers service because some places service is a absolute nightmare. you can pm if you have any other questions


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

You can rent them to test whether you want to own or not. As stated above, service is a nightmare, but the units are easy to maintain if you don't mind doing it yourself.


----------



## SSModV (Jun 8, 2021)

Rv share.com 

Rent it bud! Last year I flew to Denver. Rented a 30ft Rv and went to yellow stone/Montana/Idaho/utah for 15 days. Way cheaper than owning one and driving from Houston 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akacaster (Dec 30, 2021)

I echo the rental recommendation to get a feel for it first. Purchases of RVs went nutso with COVID. So, prices are still crazy high right now. Wait a couple years, you'll be able to pick up a good used one at a discount. If you're looking at a towable RV, make sure you have a vehicle capable of managing the extra weight and wind shear.


----------



## mavrik (Mar 10, 2010)

Like said before, prices are crazy high right now. We've had anything from a Class A to a tent camper.
Class A was expensive to drive for gas. 6 miles per gallon at best. We've had two travel trailers, the 26' was no fun to pull with my 1/2 ton Ford. The 22' wasn't bad, but didn't like pulling a trailer. The tent camper was easy, but not a good choice. It was just something behind you till you got where you wanted to go and set it up. Our two Class C's have been the best for us. Pull into a rest area or any where you can park and you have your bathroom and kitchen right there. The mileage still isn't the best, 8 - 10 mpg, but it sure is nice to have everything you need right there all the time. We travel all the time and have found that for the two of us it's cheaper with the low mpg that taking the car and hotels. Most folks you meet while camper are great. It works great for us, but not for everyone.


----------



## xyz (11 mo ago)

Only way to come out good cost wise is to use it on a monthly basic , if you don't have the time or don't plan on using it a few times a year I would say renting is the way to go . We use our 10 to 15 times a year normal trips are 4 to 8 days . Have a 28 foot with one slide weighs apx 7,000 and pull with F-150 4x4 , 3.5 engine It does well going any were in tex, ark, or ok


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

xyz said:


> Only way to come out good cost wise is to use it on a monthly basic , if you don't have the time or don't plan on using it a few times a year I would say renting is the way to go . We use our 10 to 15 times a year normal trips are 4 to 8 days . Have a 28 foot with one slide weighs apx 7,000 and pull with F-150 4x4 , 3.5 engine It does well going any were in tex, ark, or ok


you average 75 days per year camping?


----------



## xyz (11 mo ago)

yes am retired


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

RVing isn't exactly roughing it or outdoor camping. It's the Cadillac of camping, sleeping in a comfy warm bed, stove, rest rooms and shower. Home away from home. Had one years back, and wouldn't mind having another.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

IMO, if you get one and then don't use it any 6 month period, some family tragedy or illness notwithstanding, it is time to sell it. If you let it set in a barn/storage for any time it will go out of style on the furnishings and at some point even the RV parks don't want/allow older units.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## xyz (11 mo ago)

very true , we enjoy biking and trail walking


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

We are headed out today


----------

